# wpa_supplicant + hidden ESSID

## scw

Hallo!

Wir haben hier ein WLAN, bei dem die SSID <hidden> ist. In der wpa_supplicant.conf hab ich schon "scan_ssid=1" für das entsprechende Netz gesetzt. Nur leider verbindet er sich zu dem Netz nur ab und an (der AP Empfang ist stark genug. Dieser steht nur ein paar meter von hier weg). Auch in "iwlist eth1 scanning" ist das Wlan nur ab und an vorhanden (genau dann, wenn die Verbindung zustande kommt).

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich noch einstellen muss, damit es immer funktioniert?

Danke!

scw

----------

## firefly

welchen wlan-adapter verwendest du?

----------

## scw

ipw2200

----------

## stma

 *scw wrote:*   

> ipw2200

 

Hi, ich habe am Wochende mein neues Notebook mit Intel 3945 Wlan eingerichtet. Meine ESSID ist auch hidden. Der Kernel ist Version 2.6.20-4r.

Mein Fazit, ich hatte noch nie ein so stabiles WLan wie in der Version. Beim Booten ist die Verbindung sofort da, auch nach Stundenlanger Betrieb keine Verbindungsabbrüche.

Vista (Vorinstallation des Herstellers) hatte gelegentlich Probleme nach einem Neustart das WLan zu finden.

Also ich glaube nicht, dass die Hidden ESSID ein Problem ist.

Stefan

----------

## Marlo

 *stma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi, ich habe am Wochende mein neues Notebook mit Intel 3945 Wlan eingerichtet. Meine ESSID ist auch hidden. Der Kernel ist Version 2.6.20-4r.
> 
> Mein Fazit, ich hatte noch nie ein so stabiles WLan wie in der Version. Beim Booten ist die Verbindung sofort da, auch nach Stundenlanger Betrieb keine Verbindungsabbrüche.
> ...

 

Welche Module hast du genommen. Die aus dem Kernel oder von Intel?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## stma

Stefan[/quote]

Welche Module hast du genommen. Die aus dem Kernel oder von Intel?

Grüße

Ma[/quote]

Ich habe Wlan Protokolle im Kernel aktiviert und die Intel Treiber emerged.

Dabei habe ich mich an dieses Wiki gehalten:

 :Arrow:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Gruß

Stefan

----------

## scw

Ich hab es mit meiner ipw2200 mal mit dem 2.6.20-r4 kernel versucht. Klappt genau so schlecht. Allerdings scheint er sich zu verbinden, wenn ich "iwconfig eth1 essid MEINE_SSID" eingebe.

----------

## Marlo

 *stma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dabei habe ich mich an dieses Wiki gehalten:
> 
>  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp Stefan!

Hast einen gut bei mir. Das geht tatsächlich einfach.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## stma

@scw

Schalte doch mal die SSID ein, denn ein wirklicher Schutz ist das Verstecken eh nicht.

Wenn es dann geht, dann weist du wenigst, dass an der SSID liegt.

Vor Gentoo hatte ich ein anderes Notebook mit Ubuntu + Wlan ipw2200 und das WLan ging, ich hatte nur alle paar Stunden mal ein Verbindungsabbruch.

Damals hatte ich das hier benutzt:

http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/users/

http://schimana.net/2006/07/31/network-manager-wlan-mit-wep-wpa-und-wpa2-unter-ubuntu-im-griff/

Nimmt einiges von der Config ab. Nachteil: 

Das Teil wird wohl erst unter einer X Oberfläche gestartet.

Alternativ kannst du unter http://www.sabayonlinux.org/ die Sabayon Linux 3.3 miniEdition LiveCD laden und mit der CD Booten.

Sabayon ist ein Gentoo based Linux und legt auf eine gute Hardwareerkennung wert. Bei mir wurde auch Wlan sauber erkannt und eingerichtet (nur per LiveCD!) Als Wlan Config Tool kam auch NetworkManager zum Einsatz, ich musste nichts selbst installieren. Damit kannst du schnell dein Wlan testen....

Stefan

@Marlo

Immer gerne. Freut mich, wenn ich dir helfen konnte.

----------

## scw

@stma:

Das Abschalten der SSID hab ich schon probiert. Damit hatte es dann einwandfrei funktioniert. Meine beiden Mitbewohner sind eben der Meinung, dass es sicherer ist, wenn man die SSID abschaltet. Hast du irgendwo ne Seite, wo man nachlesen kann, wieso das Verstecken der SSID kein wirklicher Schutz ist?

Könnte auch die Ursache meines Problemes sein, dass es bei uns einfach zu viele WLAN-Netze gibt? In meinem Zimmer empfang ich ungefähr 20-30 verschiedene Netze!

Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal bei meinen Eltern ausprobieren. Da hab ich maximal 2-3 WLAN-Netze.

----------

## think4urs11

 *scw wrote:*   

> Meine beiden Mitbewohner sind eben der Meinung, dass es sicherer ist, wenn man die SSID abschaltet. Hast du irgendwo ne Seite, wo man nachlesen kann, wieso das Verstecken der SSID kein wirklicher Schutz ist?

 

z.B. hier: http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3576541

Es ist schon richtig das Abschalten der SSID-Broadcasts minimal mehr 'Sicherheit' ergibt; Oma Krause aus Wohnung 4b kann man damit vom eigenen WLan fernhalten aber das war es dann auch schon, insofern ist Sicherheit hier relativ zu sehen.

Wesentlich wichtiger für ein sicheres (wireless) Netz ist eine ordentliche Verschlüsselung, d.h. WPA2 oder gleich etwas wie OpenVPN.

----------

